# Head Shaving/BMQ (merged)



## nickhd (12 May 2009)

I'm starting BMQ in exactly 1 week.  It's in St-Hubert, Quebec.  Should I shave my head before getting there or they are going to do it when I'll get there? A friend told me not to shave it because it's going to be part of my best memories from BMQ (Full metal jacket style), but some guy in my unit recommended me to shave it prior my to arrival...  What you guys think?


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 May 2009)

No.

Search on haircut standards, get a military style cut if you want before going, but there is no need to "shave your head".  You are not going to Parris Island.


----------



## nickhd (12 May 2009)

Ok but my question was more : should I arrive there with the haircut or do they provide a barber for recruits on the first BMQ day?


----------



## chrisf (12 May 2009)

If somone from your unit said to get a hair cut, then get a hair cut.

In the future, when somone gives you helpful advice, follow it.


----------



## Larkvall (12 May 2009)

You should watch this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btz8NWxgnNI


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 May 2009)

nickhd said:
			
		

> Ok but my question was more : should I arrive there with the haircut or do they provide a barber for recruits on the first BMQ day?



Forgive me, your use of the word "shave" four times plus a reference to Full Metal Jacket must have led me to believe you meant "shave."

Try searching on "BMQ" + "haircut."


----------



## nickhd (12 May 2009)

Larkvall said:
			
		

> You should watch this video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btz8NWxgnNI



Wow thank you, it is so interesting!!!  I will watch them all!


----------



## JSR OP (12 May 2009)

The second time I did Basic (that's another story) I went out and got a proper military style haircut before showing up to the Alphabet school in Borden.  I mean, afterall, I was in before, and knew what to get...  It didn't really matter, I had to get another haircut with everyone else during the first week.  Save yourself the money, and get a haircut when they tell you to, in the style they tell you to.


----------



## Topper2804 (13 May 2009)

Only slightly off topic but very amusing if you know the details. Buddy of mine who is a U.S. Marine told me shaving his head before he went was an extremely unfortunate decision as that part of his indoctrination was 'made up for' in other ways.


----------



## c4th (13 May 2009)

Yes definately.  Just tell the barber #1 all over.


----------



## ModlrMike (13 May 2009)

Many, many, many moons ago when I went from Res to Reg, I actually let my hair grow out. I think it helped in the long run.


----------



## nickinguelph (17 May 2009)

Well I am slated for the August 31st BMOQ, and I have been sporting the bald look for quite sometime now.  Just to let you know, I did not originally wish to do so, lol, however thanks to genetics the choice was made for me.  I figured being bald looks a heck of a lot better than balding...

I just figure I am gonna save the CF alot on haircuts


----------



## aesop081 (17 May 2009)

nickinguelph said:
			
		

> I just figure I am gonna save the CF alot on haircuts



Unfortunately, the only flaw in your thinking is that we pay for our own haircuts.


----------



## Kirkhill (17 May 2009)

Long ago and far away you could get the RSM on your case for having too little hair -  Shaving your pate was akin to a "self-inflicted wound"  and would result in the RSM and his minions taking a lot of interest in your case.


----------



## nickinguelph (19 May 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, the only flaw in your thinking is that we pay for our own haircuts.



Well that does make sense... oh well, glad that I have my own set of clippers...and no i do not use a razor, gets too expensive lol.


----------



## tsokman (16 Mar 2010)

Would I have to shave my moustache during BMQ...as Ive had mine for over 5 years and Ive grown very attached to it...


----------



## kincanucks (16 Mar 2010)

tsokman said:
			
		

> Would I have to shave my moustache during BMQ...as Ive had mine for over 5 years and Ive grown very attached to it...



You can keep it but you have have great handlebars on it and make sure they are waxed well. The instructors will admire your hard work.  Cheers.


----------



## tsokman (16 Mar 2010)

hmm thats odd...I received contradictory answers on this one...Ive been grooming mine for some time now and I would hate to have to shave it off...


----------



## MikeL (16 Mar 2010)

I guess you will have to wait and see what happens on day 1 of BMQ.

If you have to shave it, guess what you will survive it is only hair... it will grow back.


----------



## Kat Stevens (16 Mar 2010)

You can keep the mustache, but you have to shave your armpits, eyebrow, and legs for hygiene reasons.


----------



## MikeL (16 Mar 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> You can keep the mustache, but you have to shave your armpits, eyebrow, and legs for hygiene reasons.



Why'd you have to go and ruin the surprise? Anyways now that the cat's out of the bag.. the course staffwill march the course into the shower room and instruct them how to properly shave themselfs and having your fireteam partner get the areas you can't reach


----------



## tsokman (16 Mar 2010)

Thats too bad I even have a nickname for my moustache tsokman jr...


----------



## MikeL (16 Mar 2010)

tsokman said:
			
		

> Thats too bad I even have a nickname for my moustache tsokman jr...



Way to make this thread all weird and creepy..


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Mar 2010)

And another one gets trashed.

tsokman,

We're not here for your entertainment. That 'beep' your hearing is the radar screen. You're on it.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Wilamanjaro (26 Mar 2012)

Thought it'd be fun to let my girlfriend shave my head and see what i'm going to look like, i had very long hair. 

I was soon told by an ex military member, "Don't you know what they do to guys who shave their head before they start?"

I was not told the answer and have not received the answer yet. So I'm starting to wonder...


----------



## chrisf (26 Mar 2012)

They say nice hair cut and everyone moves on with their lives.


----------



## Wilamanjaro (26 Mar 2012)

Hahaha, perfect.


----------



## GAP (26 Mar 2012)

At least you won't be one of the ones sobbing into their pillows in the receiving barracks the first night because you lost your golden locks to the nasty, nasty barber......

I never was sure if it was the barber's actions or that mean black DI who never conversed with you at less than 100 db, and got really, really close......whoa, gimme some space man!!!  ;D


----------



## DexOlesa (26 Mar 2012)

I shaved about a week before I went. They just made me go anyway to make sure it was "regulation".


----------



## cupper (26 Mar 2012)

Actually, they drag you out behind the barber shop, order you to grow it again, and make you stand at attention unitl it grow back, then they shave it all off. :nod:


----------



## jeffb (26 Mar 2012)

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> I was soon told by an ex military member, "Don't you know what they do to guys who shave their head before they start?"



Nothing, don't worry about it. Far better then to show up looking like a hippy. At least you are demonstrating some sore of commitment to your chosen profession.


----------



## estoguy (26 Mar 2012)

If you were to get your hair cut ahead of time, what is "regulation"?  #1 on the clippers, or shorter than that even?

To try it, I went down to a number 1 last summer and LOVED it.


----------



## safetysOff (27 Mar 2012)

From what I remember you'll probably end up standing at ease instead of getting your 15 minutes of sitting time for that day.


----------



## ballz (27 Mar 2012)

estoguy said:
			
		

> If you were to get your hair cut ahead of time, what is "regulation"?  #1 on the clippers, or shorter than that even?
> 
> To try it, I went down to a number 1 last summer and LOVED it.



When I was there in 2009 it had to be at least down to a #2, but you were allowed to go with #1. You weren't allowed to go to zero for some reason. Our Sgt said it was a safety thing because they were zipping so many people in and out all the time as fast as possible and with weird heads and weird deformities that people have and stuff they didn't want to accidentally cut off a person's third nipple or something :rofl:


----------



## medicineman (27 Mar 2012)

I would have to say you have a few more important things to worry about...but I'm like that.  Just don't show up with a mohawk with stubble - it'll turn into alot of stubble with a skunk stripe.

MM


----------



## Pusser (27 Mar 2012)

If you shave your head, you'll just have one more thing to polish...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Mar 2012)

Stacked said:
			
		

> When I was there, whenever a new platoon showed up we always made fun of the guys who had long hair still. By the time they got to he barbers they couldn't wait to get it shaved off.



Same thing happened when I went thru; in 1989.  The more things change...the more they stay the same.

IIRC, we got our haircuts around Thursday of week 1, the same day we got issued our kit.  Until that, we were the stupidiot platoon, stomping around with 120 different versions of various drill movements, some guys with long hair, all of us in our "civies" to the amusement of the other 9 platooons of "Senior" recruits in Cornwallis at the time.

Then, come Sunday of Week 2, we'd no longer be the Goon Platoon, we were BETTER than those dumba$$es, because we had our workdress and shaved heads and we had more TI than they did.   :bowing:  Yup, Week 2 and we thought we were the shyte now!!  :facepalm:

Snaking thru the line at Champlain Hall, we could roughly guess what week a recruit was in by how much hair had grown back on the top.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (27 Mar 2012)

Times have changed in the few decades since I went to Cornwallis for basic.  Shaved heads were the rarity (Yul Brynner and Telly Savalas were probably the only role models for the look) and long hair was much more common (many of us showed up looking like hippies).  The first haircut at the base barbershop left only the barest of stubble and a weekly haircut was mandatory.  In my platoon there were two individuals who thought they would go the whole distance.  After they came back from the first haircut, they started to shave their heads.  They were about halfway finished when one of the DS walked through the washroom and spotted them.  The shaving was stopped even though each had only done one side of the head.  They had to live with that look for two days before they were sent to the barbershop to have the other side cut closer (but not shaved).  It took a little while for the evidence of their poor choice to be not so visible.


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Mar 2012)

And the guy with the longest hair didn't quite finished getting his cut before the staff called "Lunch Time" and had to go to the Mess Hall with half his head shaved.


----------



## Deelo (27 Mar 2012)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> And the guy with the longest hair didn't quite finished getting his cut before the staff called "Lunch Time" and had to go to the Mess Hall with half his head shaved.



 ;D *hehe* I'm certain that will be my luck in a few weeks.


----------



## Tank Troll (28 Mar 2012)

I went through Cornwallis in 86 and the other platoons would call us "Alice" till we got it cut. For some long forgoten reason we weren't allowed to shave our head, even guys that were bald on top weren't allowed to shave it all off. This was enforced right up in to the late 90s.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Mar 2012)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> I went through Cornwallis in 86 and the other platoons would call us "Alice" till we got it cut.



Hey, me too!  Same thing.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Mar 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Hey, me too!  Same thing.


You weren't allowed to shave your head?


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Mar 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You weren't allowed to shave your head?



At that time, no, women weren't allowed.   

I meant the "Alice" thing.


----------



## Maxadia (28 Mar 2012)

Not sure what it's been like lately.....but when I was there in Gagetown in 89 the temperature got up to 40 degrees a couple of days.  It was a very hot summer, and didn't rain very often.

I was the first guy to get a #1 cut, as I figured why not.  I was glad I didn't shave it completely, as even though I tan very well, a few of the guys who also received #1's had REALLY white heads.  We were told that if we sunburnt our heads too much to be able to wear our berets, it'd be considered a selfinflicted wound.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Mar 2012)

I had that stupid mindset during basic.

"You're banned from shaving your head"

'Why?'

"Because we said so"

Obviously a stupid concept that shave heads on white guys means you're racist.


----------



## Maxadia (28 Mar 2012)

Considering the burn a couple of the guys got on their heads that summer, I do see the point in leaving a bit of hair up top.   :nod:

But yeah, I've heard that mindset before too.


----------



## Lerch (28 Mar 2012)

Not to mention there's a few people out there like myself and my buddy Kovacs, that if we shaved our head shorter than #1, we'd have stripes on our heads because of folds on our scalps


----------



## q_1966 (28 Mar 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> At least you won't be one of the ones sobbing into their pillows in the receiving barracks the first night because you lost your golden locks to the nasty, nasty barber......



Seriously dissatisfied I remarked to my Crse staff that I looked like a skin head (I am blond and blue eyed of German descent) and the haircut looked unprofessional (they did not shave the nape of the neck), they said nothing as they walked away but you could tell they were not amused.

They should go back to the old system of whatever is under your beret you can keep.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTNY0_inK7M


----------



## Maxadia (28 Mar 2012)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> Seriously dissatisfied I remarked to my Crse staff that I looked like a skin head (I am blond and blue eyed of German descent) and the haircut looked unprofessional (they did not shave the nape of the neck), they said nothing as they walked away but you could tell they were not amused.



Nope, you looked like a new recruit.


----------



## Journeyman (29 Mar 2012)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> They should go back to the old system of whatever is under your beret you can keep.


Ah....clearly a crusty old vet with many decades of experience.    :


----------



## stealthylizard (29 Mar 2012)

When was that old system in place?  I must have missed it during my first time around in 96.


----------



## Tank Troll (29 Mar 2012)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> When was that old system in place?  I must have missed it during my first time around in 96.



The 80s early 90s. But that was only after you got done basic and trades training, and you had to keep you beret on all the time so it wasn't as great as it might seem.


----------



## Spooks (27 Apr 2012)

ballz said:
			
		

> When I was there in 2009 it had to be at least down to a #2, but you were allowed to go with #1. You weren't allowed to go to zero for some reason. Our Sgt said it was a safety thing because they were zipping so many people in and out all the time as fast as possible and with weird heads and weird deformities that people have and stuff they didn't want to accidentally cut off a person's third nipple or something :rofl:



0s have a possibility of causing ingrown hairs and should that happen, the member would have to goto sick parade if it gets infected and miss out on training time. This, in turn, may cause them to fail.

IMHO, just get a 2 all around (maybe even a 1) and live with it. You are there for (hopefully only) 2 months and you shouldn't be looking to impress the Montreal women with your James Dean hair. Do the job, move on. Worry about pushing the enevlope and worry about hair regulations once you are trade-qualified. If you do get it cut ahead of time, do not watch 'Full Metal Jacket' and get a 'high'n'tight' before going to basic. When I was there, they'll make you bring it to have less contract between ahir and no hair.


----------



## Danjanou (27 Apr 2012)

ballz said:
			
		

> ....Our Sgt said it was a safety thing because they were zipping so many people in and out all the time as fast as possible and with weird heads and weird deformities that people have and stuff they didn't want to accidentally cut off a person's third nipple or something :rofl:



You know I REALLY don't want to know what body parts you guys were shaving.


----------



## BernDawg (27 Apr 2012)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> They should go back to the old system of whatever is under your beret you can keep.


I joined in 85 and back then we had guys in the Bn that would go to the barber and leave their berets on while they were in the chair...... :warstory:


----------



## Tank Troll (29 Apr 2012)

I remember coming out of Bosnia in 94 and having to wear my ball cap because my beret didn't fit. ;D


----------



## Primus (7 Oct 2017)

I looked around for this answer and in the CF grooming guidelines, it says you can maintain a shaved head but is that allowed in BMQ? 
My hair is bald at top. So, I'm not trying to be "hardcore" or anything along those line. 
 I shave my head regularity with an electric shaver. (Not a hair trimmer). It takes about 2-3 mins in the evening. 
That way, it's just stubble for the whole next day. Not right to the skin. I don't ever shave my head with shaving cream and a razor. 

I asked this question elsewhere and I've been getting different answers:
"You can't shave your head due to excess sweat infecting follicles"
"A sunburn you can be charged for self mutilation" 
"If you arrive with a shaved head, you can maintain it" 
"If you shave your head,  you can't shave it and you're only allowed a #1 as the lowest length during the indoctrination period. 
After that's over, you can shave your own head off of the base premises" 

I’ve been reading different things and it's really confusing. 
I just want to be sure that you’re allowed to shave your head.
Thank you for your time to whoever reads this.


----------

